# What's up with this place?



## yonceyboy (Jan 18, 2015)

Rabbit hunting threads was wide open here in the past.I know y'all are still hunting so why are less people posting on here?


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 18, 2015)

Cause Im ashame to show off one rabbit days 

We just havent got on a good tailgate loading spot yet. 

There sure used to be alot more rabbit hunters here on the forum a few years ago.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 18, 2015)

p&y finally said:


> Cause Im ashame to show off one rabbit days
> 
> We just havent got on a good tailgate loading spot yet.
> 
> There sure used to be alot more rabbit hunters here on the forum a few years ago.



The young ones done turned into duck hunters and that's still in season.


----------



## specialk (Jan 18, 2015)

p&y finally said:


> Cause Im ashame to show off one rabbit days
> 
> We just havent got on a good tailgate loading spot yet.
> 
> There sure used to be alot more rabbit hunters here on the forum a few years ago.



same here....


----------



## yonceyboy (Jan 19, 2015)

we have only had one good hunt ourselves,killed 15 since January 1 and 9 of them was on one hunt.We ran 7 are 8 Saturday,Shorty killed 1 dogs did great not enough guns.few years ago we would kill over 100 rabbits a year,now with fewer places to hunt we might shoot 30 to 40.If they extend deer season I might hang it up.


----------



## specialk (Jan 19, 2015)

yonceyboy said:


> we have only had one good hunt ourselves,killed 15 since January 1 and 9 of them was on one hunt.We ran 7 are 8 Saturday,Shorty killed 1 dogs did great not enough guns.few years ago we would kill over 100 rabbits a year,now with fewer places to hunt we might shoot 30 to 40.If they extend deer season I might hang it up.



same story...10-15 years ago hunting only on the weekends and while we had the December ''break'' we would kill 125-150 a season.....last year we got 51........I got places to hunt but with this 2 week extended deer season I don't know what I will do.....


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> The young ones done turned into duck hunters and that's still in season.


x
Because Preacher's Black Creeks aren't on here anymore!!!


----------



## 7mmMag (Jan 19, 2015)

Running out of places to hunt myself. Only been a couple times this year.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still at it! We killed 14 this weekend. Killed about 40 this season. I'll post y'all some pics.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still here! running about three days a week. just don't have many rabbits to shoot so I don't have any pictures to share.

 I am keeping up what's happening just hiding in the background


----------



## Big7 (Jan 19, 2015)

yonceyboy said:


> we have only had one good hunt ourselves,killed 15 since January 1 and 9 of them was on one hunt.We ran 7 are 8 Saturday,Shorty killed 1 dogs did great not enough guns.few years ago we would kill over 100 rabbits a year,now with fewer places to hunt we might shoot 30 to 40.If they extend deer season I might hang it up.



Yote's are the problem. 

They got all the wild quail.
Wabbit will go the same, if left not contained.

Heck, I can remember a good farm dirt road (not public) and a .22, without dogs
would get you all you wanted..

Except the "race". That has always been fun to me.

Kill every yote you see.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 19, 2015)

Folks are still hunting, the guys I hunted with just aren't posting here anymore.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone with dogs willing to come to Elbert county on a Sunday morning before the season goes out? I would like to get a couple kids on a few races.


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 19, 2015)

I keep forgetting to take pics!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 19, 2015)

Still here just nothing that great to post about & don't go as much as we used to. Kind of depressing all this state cares about anymore is how much money it can generate from deer hunting & the heck with everything else.


----------



## shotgun shorty (Jan 19, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> x
> Because Preacher's Black Creeks aren't on here anymore!!!



Good TOO HEAR from you PREACHER hope everthing is GOOD with you and the wife


----------



## shotgun shorty (Jan 19, 2015)

HARWOOD ;:YONCEYBOY said I was shooting too many times per rabbit, guess I'm just getting old


----------



## T.P. (Jan 19, 2015)

Retired Army Guy said:


> Still here just nothing that great to post about & don't go as much as we used to. Kind of depressing all this state cares about anymore is how much money it can generate from deer hunting & the heck with everything else.



Open up a Bass Pro or Cabelas catalog, you'll find 4 pages of small game stuff and 763 pertaining to deer hunting. It's all about the money. Plain and simple.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 19, 2015)

I know this is detailing the thread, but the threads talking about small game in the deer section say "well no one is stopping you from hunting during deer season". Could you imagine if you were running dogs on your property and across the line a hundred yards away someone was deer hunting???? Lawd at the hate threads that would start up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2015)

I would bet that almost everybody around my age started out small game hunting. I personally feel that it helps woodmanship and makes you a better all around hunter. I think a huge group of younger hunters miss a very important step on their road to becoming a deer or a turkey hunter. I know a lot of those hunters that would not even think about rabbit or squirell hunting.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess I'll join y'all now that the deer dogs are retired for the year. A little slow start Saturday morning but once they got the jitters out and stated working together we had some fine races. Can't wait till Saturday morning


----------



## canepatch (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm still running the dogs 4 to 6 times each week.  Having some good races but not seeing as many rabbits or sign as last year.  Had misfortune of losing two of my best dogs this season:  one to old age, the other one to a rattlesnake.  I believe the predators have thinned the rabbits.  Preacher, I'll try to save some seed in case you decide take up this sport again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2015)

I am seeing a lot of rabbits here in Ky.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 20, 2015)

Riverrat84 said:


> I guess I'll join y'all now that the deer dogs are retired for the year. A little slow start Saturday morning but once they got the jitters out and stated working together we had some fine races. Can't wait till Saturday morning



Will you please explain what you mean by "working together"?  I started out small game hunting with dogs. Seems like a lot of fellows in the coonhunting game ecollar a dog for honoring another on track , race, or tree. Beats me! But I ain't going to pay 15K for a coon dog any way but I have gave away a plenty of coon dogs that would not honor and put in and even act deaf doing their own little thing.  Maybe you can explain it. I know I can't.

Course, many have never got after a February ridge runner that takes to the marsh.  They would rather end up quick at a slick tree with a dog going into a coma or trance, High Five each other and go out and buy a better light and coon squawler. 

Nothing will change until they put GPS on the Coons. GPS is a waste of time on the dog if you don't know where the game is running. Or treed.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fellas I'm still at it. Like hardwood I forget pictures after hunting.  As of yesterday theddogs are up to 43 killed in front of them.  Dogs were ran 17 hours in last 3 days.


----------



## yonceyboy (Jan 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I know this is detailing the thread, but the threads talking about small game in the deer section say "well no one is stopping you from hunting during deer season". Could you imagine if you were running dogs on your property and across the line a hundred yards away someone was deer hunting???? Lawd at the hate threads that would start up.


I would say with a lot of them it would be more than hate threads,more like getting into it in the woods.Again if you have not killed your deer by Christmas you probably want kill him if the season was open until june.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Jan 20, 2015)

Amen Greg!


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 20, 2015)

shotgun shorty said:


> HARWOOD ;:YONCEYBOY said I was shooting too many times per rabbit, guess I'm just getting old



We went to Monticello this weekend and hunted all day Sunday and till lunch Monday. Killed 4 rabbits, dogs ran great and had very little down time. As far as how much we shot I'll say this. My truck got 3 miles a gallon more coming home and the only difference weight wise was how many shotgun shells were in the Dogbox! I believe i laughed more this weekend than I have in a long time! You'd fit right in w my bunch Shorty!


----------



## Castandcall (Jan 20, 2015)

May be in the market soon for some rabbit dogs for my daughter. Don't wanna spend an arm and a leg but need something already running its own rabbit for her to enjoy. Don't care about papers either.


----------



## cotton top (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess I might as well admit it , I am still at it jus hate for someone to take a shot at my dogs since they are doing what they were bred to do. 

I still like to read an see pic. of them little fellers. have seen a bunch come and go but I can't see myself without my little buddies. I enjoy all the stories and pic. We caan't quit Thanks for reading. BSM


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 20, 2015)

I run mostly just to be running the dogs.I do more trapping of rabbits than killing them to keep my training grounds stocked.I'm sure I will have a few hunts this season and will post some photos.


----------



## specialk (Jan 20, 2015)

Castandcall said:


> Don't care about papers either.



I'd be sure and get papers....they come in real handy if you need to start a fire..


----------



## HossBog (Jan 20, 2015)

For me it's places to hunt, people to hunt with, and time. Dagnabbit rabbit. Oh me, I started out on rabbits when I was 7. Boys, that'd be 59 years ago. Wait, 59+7=66, right? Yep, that's it. Man there were rabbits back then through the time I went to Vietnam. My life has been BV and AV. Y'all know wha' that means. We had rabbits and quail, but no deer nor turkeys. I'll take the rabbits and quail meself. Anyway, if any of y'all boys need a geezer who'd rather be behind dogs rabbit hunting than on a deer stand, I'm ye boy. Oh, I also trained my dogs back then, had some top beagles, and one or two wha' me Dad called slop hounds.


----------



## wxton (Jan 22, 2015)

Yotes pushed rabbits way down for a few years here in SW GA but they are learning to adapt somehow...just like the quail!  More rabbits and wild quail in the woods this year than I have seen in 10-15 years.

My dogs are getting what time I can give them this year and that ain't much.  Maybe they will get out more in the next few weeks.


----------



## Castandcall (Jan 23, 2015)

specialk said:


> I'd be sure and get papers....they come in real handy if you need to start a fire..



Yes sir. lol


----------

